# Oats - differences and uses



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I have never used oats for cooking or baking. My experience with oats is limited to a childhood recipe for 'brown wishes' which is a no-bake cookie/brownie and we used oats from that tubular cardboard container with a picture of the old guy on it. 

Could someone please explain the differences between the different types of oats (rolled, quick, quick rolled, cut, steel cut, etc.) and the different situations in which you'd use each kind? Would long-term storage be the same for oats as for wheat? I thought there was a thread on this, but I can't find it. :dunno: I want to take advantage of the sale at Honeyville and stock up on some oats. 

Thank you!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

post #8 of the 'sticky' titled *'shelf life of various foods (not cans)'* in this very section of the forum 



The_Blob said:


> Oats come in more than one form. In fact, there are six basic types found at the grocery or health food store. Each kind has a different texture when prepared, different cooking times, and even some nutritional differences.
> 
> Oat Groats: This is the harvested 'as-is' product. Whole oat groats are widely used as animal feed, but not so easily found for human consumption. Some health food stores carry them. Whole oat groats can be cooked or steamed, but because they're a bigger grain than rice or even whole wheat kernels, take much longer to cook. It usually takes over an hour, although a pressure cooker will cut that in half. Because they are 'as-is', they have the highest nutritional value of all forms of oats. They are digested very slowly, which reduces the glycemic load and makes them quite filling.
> 
> ...


----------



## homeschoolmomma (Jul 12, 2012)

I always buy my oats from honeyville...but I didn't hear about a sale...oh oh oh please share what the deal is 

I can't tell you the difference because well I don't know. Only thing I do know is that I buy in bulk the quick oats in the HUGE quantities!! I make granola for cereals and snacks, my kids eat it as oatmeal for breakfast about 4-5 days per week and I occasionally make oatmeal/chocolate chip cookies. All in all we eat 100+ lbs per year (in the good years). 

I may just need to take a trip over there if its a crazy sale...IMO we can't have enough on hand. As for storage life ??? We eat it too fast lol


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I bought a bunch of steel cut oats and from what I've read they store like wheat berries since its just cut grain. I vacuum sealed them and stored them in a cool dark place so they should be good for a long time. Although I don't mearly use the oats as much as you do!!


----------



## homeschoolmomma (Jul 12, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> I bought a bunch of steel cut oats and from what I've read they store like wheat berries since its just cut grain. I vacuum sealed them and stored them in a cool dark place so they should be good for a long time. Although I don't mearly use the oats as much as you do!!


Good to know - thanks!!

My ignorance on this topic is showing but aren't steel cuts way more intensive for actually cooking? ie more fuel, wood, propane intensive? I've never cooked steel cuts before.

Either way, that's a solution to my long term storage that just could work


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks blob.  Good to know I'm not going crazy and really did see that information. That really helps - I need to print that off as a reference.

Homeschoolmomma, thanks for explaining how you use them. I think that's what I need to get. Their sale is as follows:

_ Coupon Code: SPLASH

SUMMARY: SAVE 15% ON YOUR ENTIRE ORDER* from Thursday 8/9/12 through Tuesday 8/14/12. Simply enter coupon code SPLASH during checkout. ORDER NOW! SALE ENDS ON TUESDAY the 14th of August. Valid online and in-store!

http://store.honeyvillegrain.com/

This week we're offering 15% off your entire order, either online, or in-store. From Thursday 8/9/2012 through Tuesday 8/14/2012 you can save 15% off your entire order*. To receive your instant discount, enter the coupon code SPLASH in the coupon code field on the second page of the checkout process. Be sure to click on the Apply button to activate the discount. Act now as this discount is only good through Tuesday, August 14, 2012_

mojo, I thought that the reason why wheat berries store so long is because they're uncut (and once you cut them/grind them, the shelf life isn't as long). :dunno: I'm still going to store them just like you do.


----------



## Garand69 (Jul 1, 2009)

I love steel cut oats added to soups and stews. Very tasty and not as blah as regular old Porridge. Check out Irish recipies, they seemed to use them quite a bit. "Yellow Broth Soup" is great as well as swapping Steel Cut Oats for Barley for an interesting twist on Beef Soups/Stews


----------

